# Why are furries ok with minors in NSFW/with NSFW content? Especially discord



## Battle Foxxo (Sep 12, 2018)

After being on discord for about.. 2 years, I have come to see that when it comes to underage people and furries.. They are generally accepted. With NSFW content, most adult furries dont seem to care or stop anything about it. I have seen discord servers ran by minors with active NSFW channels, I have also seen adults in those servers do nothing about it. 
While I do encourage young people drawing and making art, and pursuing it to be better, or to even make money off of it, I see a lot of people encouraging younger artists to make NSFW, for profit or not. 

I really like this community, and while I hate seeming like a prude about it.. when it comes to younger people, this stuff shouldn't be.. ok with them doing. At least in public. I cant stop people doing stuff in their private messages or private groups or whatever else, but at least can curb this over sexualization of the community in the eyes of a minor.

I dont mean this as a whole of the community, but.. I've seen a lot of it, at least on discord.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Sep 12, 2018)

Oof I have spotted the next dumpster fire. I feel like someone has already made a thread about this. I honestly think furries should be an 18+ thing. There is waaaaaaay too much nsfw attatched to it. And even though people don't admit it and usually say "not everyone is into that", many furries are into yiff. That's why almost every Discord furry server has an nsfw section. It simply just isn't a kid friendly fandom. Imo many furries are just way to inept to understand why it is wrong. And some even flip shit out you about "free speech" and being a "puritan" for bringing it up. This whole situation is just one big clusterfuck.


----------



## Troj (Sep 12, 2018)

Because they're immature, naive, and generally impulsive and emotionally-driven, and don't know and/or can't fully appreciate the consequences of exposing minors to said content. 

There's a tendency among geeks, nerds, people with early life trauma, manchildren, Peter Pans, and others to over-identify with youngsters, to the point where they may inappropriately "adultify" them and assume they can "handle" more than they actually can; act as "partners in crime" to an inappropriate, dangerous, and sometimes, illegal degree; and make foolish, impulsive, emotionally-driven choices based on a "Dad can't tell us what to do!" attitude.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 12, 2018)

I am going to be honest with you as there's so many times where I feel like the furry community really needs to just be for adults only. Simply because I have seen 10 year olds and 14 year olds trying to do the whole NSFW furry art or just role-playing it to the point where they literally get themselves in way too deep. they act too immature about the situation that they're in and so many adults are not trying to stop these kids who try to get themselves into the fandom when they are too young and too naive about what goes down on the internet and especially in the furry community. I'm sorry if I sound like a downer but that's truly what happens. if you really want to see how bad it is then go on Google Plus and look up the communities that is the furry community.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 12, 2018)

It's the responsiblity of the adults involved to tell the kids to piss off and wait until they're legal. I'm _*NOT*_ okay with kids getting themselves in too deep and it disturbs me deeply. 

To lighten the mood...


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 12, 2018)

Xitheon said:


> It's the responsiblity of the adults involved to tell the kids to piss off and wait until they're legal. I'm _*NOT*_ okay with kids getting themselves in too deep and it disturbs me deeply.
> 
> To lighten the mood...





Xitheon said:


> It's the responsiblity of the adults involved to tell the kids to piss off and wait until they're legal. I'm _*NOT*_ okay with kids getting themselves in too deep and it disturbs me deeply.
> 
> To lighten the mood...


I know what you mean by this and I feel bad for the kids that get themselves too deep and something bad happens to them because of the fact that they did this. like so many other people that had to be put into a situation that they were uncomfortable with. I think about situations like this it reminds me of the movie Split.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 12, 2018)

One of a few reasons why I don't get directly involved in discord NSFW rooms. There was a situation before with someone who is now banned (who I will not name but you probably know) that brought this to my attention.


----------



## MissNook (Sep 12, 2018)

Battle Foxxo said:


> I have seen discord servers ran by minors with active NSFW channels, I have also seen adults in those servers do nothing about it.


Even if I understand your whole point, what I don't get is that you are an adult (19 if your profile is right). Did you try to talk about it to those minors? Did you try to make the other adults react about it? Did you try to join moderators or admin of those discord servers?
For the moment, your message seems like you're saying someone else should do something. When I see things like that, I contact moderators, and they kick the minors out of the NSFW channel. I didn't have to do that a lot, since other adults tends to react before me and contact moderators, and I never saw a server managed by minors who were doing NSFW channels. But I would at least try to talk to them, see if I can do something to help them put limits.


----------



## Jarren (Sep 12, 2018)

We had something like this happen in a server I help admin recently. We just had the standard NSFW filter warning on those channels then realized that we'd picked up a few minors on the server (that's fine, the more the merrier) but we had to lock those channels down and only grant access with special roles once we verified their age. The moment we implemented this we lost a several users who thought we were "being unfair and targeting them."

Nah, we're just covering our asses. Plus, let's be real here, younger users can find/access that stuff in a bunch of ways outside discord (and many of us probably did that at one point or another, admit it.) so there's little to be lost (for the minors or server owners) by placing a hard limit on that kind of access. If some people think it's unfairly targeting them, tough shit


----------



## Skychickens (Sep 12, 2018)

I don’t like minors doing NSFW things. I don’t. I don’t mind them being in the fandom, but what I do mind is when adults knowingly allow them to. 

It’s hard to know for sure. I know I’m often telling certain minors “you’re a minor” making myself pretty clear when it starts becoming uncomfortably close to NSFW and how I’m not okay with it, and have been involved in some pretty heated arguments where I wasn’t going to stand for the kid behaving the way they were. 

I have also realized I’m kind of the minority. 

I do often avoid a lot too so maybe I am not the best statistic for this.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 12, 2018)

If you find out a minor is viewing sexual content on discord, report them to discord and the discord admins will disable their account. 

If the server doesn't do anything to prevent this occurrence, report the server and it will be shut down.


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Sep 12, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> If you find out a minor is viewing sexual content on discord, report them to discord and the discord admins will disable their account.
> 
> If the server doesn't do anything to prevent this occurrence, report the server and it will be shut down.


I actually did, sending screenshots and message, channel, and user IDs but discord didn't do anything


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Sep 12, 2018)

MissNook said:


> Even if I understand your whole point, what I don't get is that you are an adult (19 if your profile is right). Did you try to talk about it to those minors? Did you try to make the other adults react about it? Did you try to join moderators or admin of those discord servers?
> For the moment, your message seems like you're saying someone else should do something. When I see things like that, I contact moderators, and they kick the minors out of the NSFW channel. I didn't have to do that a lot, since other adults tends to react before me and contact moderators, and I never saw a server managed by minors who were doing NSFW channels. But I would at least try to talk to them, see if I can do something to help them put limits.


 I did try to do something, and actually report it but that failed. The group I've seen has actually had their NSFW removed once and a lot of people got pissed off. Mostly the underage people 
Also I'm banned from there so they won't listen to me anyway.


----------



## TabbyTomCat (Sep 12, 2018)

Minors are absolutely ok with NSFW content. So why to care?

Actually porn is the first thing kids are searching on the Internet. They will find that and you can't stop them. There is no age verification that really works in international scope. Kids are as smart as adults when it comes to technical obstacles.
A simplest age warning click is good enough. It's parents responsibility to take care of their kids.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 12, 2018)

Battle Foxxo said:


> I actually did, sending screenshots and message, channel, and user IDs but discord didn't do anything



How long did you wait?
Discord might take a while to get to the report.

Discord doesn't tell you if they take any action, but I suppose you should be able to see whether a user you know is a child continues to use the platform.



TabbyTomCat said:


> Minors are absolutely ok with NSFW content. So why to care?
> 
> Actually porn is the first thing kids are searching on the Internet. They will find that and you can't stop them. There is no age verification that really works in international scope. Kids are as smart as adults when it comes to technical obstacles.
> A simplest age warning click is good enough. It's parents responsibility to take care of their kids.



Because predatory paedophiles on discord servers can manipulate children into thinking it's acceptable to share indecent images, to meet up with them and so forth. 

Also because pornography isn't real sex, and it is an awful idea to imagine that teenagers might go through their sexual awakening believing that the sort of sexual content they see on the internet is representative of realistic expectations for sex.


----------



## Troj (Sep 12, 2018)

Also: it's normal for youths to be curious about sex, and for them to want to be and feel "grown up." It's important to not shame youngsters for this, and to instead seek to scaffold, support, and educate them so that they can navigate the world safely. It's up to us to remember that _we're_ the adults here, and that comes with a responsibility to put their safety and their needs first, even at the expense of our own "fun" or whatever.


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Sep 12, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> How long did you wait?
> Discord might take a while to get to the report.
> 
> Discord doesn't tell you if they take any action, but I suppose you should be able to see whether a user you know is a child continues to use the platform.
> ...


They told me stuff was deleted and they can't investigate further. So either the server deleted NSFW (I doubt it) or discord can't figure anything out.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 12, 2018)

Battle Foxxo said:


> They told me stuff was deleted and they can't investigate further. So either the server deleted NSFW (I doubt it) or discord can't figure anything out.



Probably the latter. Discord's reporting system is a bit rubbish and they *know* they should do something about it.


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 12, 2018)

Most, not all, but most parents don't want to think that their 'sweet little innocent baby' would ever look up something like porn on the web. 

Well, guess what? Even 2nd graders talk about sex! 7-8yr olds!! 

And they can get plenty of info just by using wikipedia. It's there and all over the net, and most kids are way smarter than their parents when it comes to the net anyways. They WILL find a way to see it. (Our son is the perfect example.)

All we can do as bystanders in the forums, discord, etc is to be diligent in warning the kids as best we can & reporting to the admins when something is unacceptable.  

And if you are a parent, DONT BE AFRAID TO TALK TO YOUR KIDS ABOUT SEX!!! They need to be given the RIGHT information, not the crap that their friends tell them or what the net shows them.


----------



## TabbyTomCat (Sep 12, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Because predatory paedophiles on discord servers can manipulate children into thinking it's acceptable to share indecent images, to meet up with them and so forth.
> Also because pornography isn't real sex, and it is an awful idea to imagine that teenagers might go through their sexual awakening believing that the sort of sexual content they see on the internet is representative of realistic expectations for sex.



It's parent responsibility to explain that to kid. These are dangers we can't prevent kids from encountering so we shall make them prepared.

We can't even prevent kids from accessing physical stuff like alcohol, tobacco and drugs. It's illegal yet they always find the way. It's ultimate role of parents to guide them through life of growing up.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Sep 12, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Most, not all, but most parents don't want to think that their 'sweet little innocent baby' would ever look up something like porn on the web.
> 
> Well, guess what? Even 2nd graders talk about sex! 7-8yr olds!!
> 
> ...


Thank You! I respect parents who at least involved with their children's lives, and try their best to monitor their children's activity. At the same time giving them space in order to grow as an individual. I despise authoritarian moral guardian based parenting as in certain situations it can be as bad as abusive, and neglectful parents. (Sorry to go into a minor rant, but good lord parents who are moral guardians who forces everyone to change their views to protect their children from anything are only sheltering them from this harsh cruel real world. That, and it makes those children more vulnerable to sick monsters like pedophiles. GOD DO I HATE CHILD ABUSE! )


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 12, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Thank You! I respect parents who at least involved with their children's lives, and try their best to monitor their children's activity. At the same time giving them space in order to grow as an individual. I despise authoritarian moral guardian based parenting as in certain situations it can be as bad as abusive, and neglectful parents. (Sorry to go into a minor rant, but good lord parents who are moral guardians who forces everyone to change their views to protect their children from anything are only sheltering them from this harsh cruel real world. That, and it makes those children more vulnerable to sick monsters like pedophiles. GOD DO I HATE CHILD ABUSE! )


Preach! I am totally on the same page. And I've gone on a few rants myself about it. 

I was one of those kids that was forced into a box. Well, she tried at least. And I swore to myself that I would never subject my kids to that, no matter what it cost me. 

We are very open to letting our kids find who they are. We've taught them to be good people first, to respect their fellow human beings & elders especially. Treat people like you want to be treated. Don't ever judge or trust someone by the image they portray, let their actions show you their true colors and then you decide if they are worth letting into your circle. Different skin colors are just different crayons in the box, and none of us are truly black or white. Don't be afraid to offer a helping hand if you see someone struggling. 

You don't need to be part of a religion to do any of those things. Its called having compassion & sympathy. 

But why shouldn't our daughter be encouraged to be an artist? Or our son to be a writer? Granted, those professions tend to be in the 'starving' category, but for me to not even let them try to see if they can make a name for themselves is stupid. I have to let my kids make some mistakes in life. That's the only way we learn. And so that's the way they are currently heading, and we couldn't be prouder!!

And back to the net/nsfw subject...too many parents just don't want to parent. They are happy to let the kids have full access to the web, totally unaware how devious their precious little Sam is. The kids get, and can do, whatever they want as long as they don't interrupt mom & dad's game of thrones binge watching/football game/whatever the hell they're doing. Then when the kid starts acting out/pestering them bc he is bored (because he has everytjing he could ever want, except time with m&d), the parents get super pissed and ground the kid for being a kid. I see it everyday. 

(You can prob tell, I have a not-so-slight issue with parents today, so I'll step off my soapbox now.)


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 12, 2018)

You should see Telegram. Lol
Shits even WORSE.


----------



## Flumpor (Sep 12, 2018)

I am not against Young Furs. 18+ Furry fandom is a stupid concept to me as on one hand it's always argued that it's just people who are huge fans of Anthro characters and if that's true then you have the whole range from wholesome to the spiciest NSFW. Saying Furs are 18+ basically tells the world, no actually we are only here for the sex, that's the implication.
If you are 18+ you have the personal responsability to not encourage or engage in NSFW behaviour with a minor, which should be common decency and there should be repercussions if made public and this is where I think there is the most improvement to be done, don't just accept it as part of the fandom. (Stuff like locking NSFW channels will just tempt them to move to the next channel and nothing actually changes) And while it is true that you can't really change the mind of a teenager who is fixated on NSFW, don't just take it at face value and roll with it.
From personal history I can tell you that every teenager knows how to get around pretty much any barrier you put on them, because I did, even when we barely had internet we found ways to play Counter Strike and Unreal Tournament at School in 7th grade, everyone knew the Pain Olympics and Porn was regularly downloaded at libraries.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Sep 12, 2018)

XoPachi said:


> You should see Telegram. Lol
> Shits even WORSE.


*sigh* Just because "insert social media name" has worse service than "so and so social media" does not invalidate complaints about what services are readily available to the most vulnerable of human society. If there is a cause for concern it should be brought up to the provider as there are legal consequences, can lead to loss of profits, and can ruin the brand name due to consumer backlash. Though avast a lot of those companies can and will turn a blind eye to such behaviors it is our jobs as citizens to remind big business that they are not above the law, and will face consequences for their actions.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 12, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> words



Gee, that's great, son! 
Except I didn't say or insinuate anything you said at all! Go put words in someone else's mouth. :^)


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Sep 12, 2018)

XoPachi said:


> Gee, that's great, son!
> Except I didn't say or insinuate anything you said at all! Go put words in someone else's mouth. :^)


Sorry I was having my soapbox Sadie moment, and I will leave it at that.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 12, 2018)

Sometimes part of the problem is that the minors don't realize why/how accessing this content is a problem (I know I wouldn't have drawn/shared smut while I was under eighteen if I'd realized I was subjecting my online friends to potential liability by doing so). Sometimes they (and/or the 18+ people they interact with) don't understand how age of consent laws vs corruption of a minor legislation work (ie being of legal age to have sex doesn't have to mean you can legally be provided with porn). Sometimes they operate under some mixture of "I don't care!" and "psht, I won't get caught anyway." What the most effective solution is will depend on how they themselves see their engagement with NSFW content.

It's also, arguably, foolish to expect someone who turned 18 a month ago to be very motivated to keep their friend who is still 17 for another month away from the smut. The older we-the-adults are, the higher the expectations on us should be in regards to interacting appropriately with minors, though. We do, as a whole, have to on some level accept that teens are going to be interested in sex, while taking responsibility for our own interactions with them. The large part of that is to take responsibility for our own behavior (reporting inappropriate content is good, and important, but still not as important as walking the walk yourself), including not providing porn to individuals we know or strongly suspect to be minors, nor soliciting such content from them.

Like, IDGAF if that 16-year-old is drawing smut (posting it is a different matter). I think I was about 16 when I first started to. But I have, at a minimum, a responsibility not to _request_ it from them. 



Troj said:


> There's a tendency among geeks, nerds, people with early life trauma, manchildren, Peter Pans, and others to over-identify with youngsters, to the point where they may inappropriately "adultify" them and assume they can "handle" more than they actually can; act as "partners in crime" to an inappropriate, dangerous, and sometimes, illegal degree; and make foolish, impulsive, emotionally-driven choices based on a "Dad can't tell us what to do!" attitude.


While I absolutely think you have a point, I also credit the ~20-30-year-olds I hung out with on IRC back when I was in my mid-to-late teens with most of the actually _good_ sex ed I received, as well as with giving me some much needed reality checks throughout those years. I genuinely believe that those specific people were largely guided by a combination of general sex-positivity and a... mentoring-older-sibling attitude.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 12, 2018)

No, I am not okay with it at all


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 12, 2018)

I'll be honest in my opinion.  A lot of this is because people don't take responsibility to adult.

We make excuses, find a reason to disregard it so people don't think less of us, or hope someone else is the adult so I don't have to be.  If we want to change it, why do we celebrate NSFW?  Why do we teach nudity is sexy and desirable?  Personally, I think people aree sexier with their clothes on.  But then go to a museum.

Should the fandom be 18+? In my opinion, no.  It takes away from the fandom.  this is a fandom where we are extremely tolerant.  maybe in a fursuit, maybe not.  but it is inclusive of all types of people.  so limiting it shouldn't be the answer.  it's just the easy, quick answer.

What we do need are some more adults. If you see something, say something. or a more kid friendly outreach, like under 18 area where everyone can go but moderators attempt to keep a pg13 rating.

Or maybe I'm crazy and a prude.  who knows?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Sep 12, 2018)

TabbyTomCat said:


> Minors are absolutely ok with NSFW content. So why to care?
> 
> Actually porn is the first thing kids are searching on the Internet. They will find that and you can't stop them. There is no age verification that really works in international scope. Kids are as smart as adults when it comes to technical obstacles.
> A simplest age warning click is good enough. It's parents responsibility to take care of their kids.


I know furries don't like this word but it's inapropriate. Adults should not talk with kids like they are adults and they should not be allowed in nsfw. You know the type of people you are saying should be allowed in NSFW where all sorts of dirty shit happens? School kids. Why don't you as an adult go down to the middle school and highschool and talk with the kiddos there about sex and share your porn collection? You wouldn't get very far because it is NOT OKAY. However these are the exact people you are saying should freely interact with adults in nsfw sections.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 12, 2018)

...Not wanting to talk to underaged kids about smutty shit is *not *being a prude.It's being a socially acceptable adult.

And I know people want to get edgy about whats "socially acceptable" because we're a pretty fringe fandom, but minors cant consent to sexual acts, period. I don't care about your attitude. They are still emotionally and physically maturing. An adult who doesn't consider that or doesn't care about that is a predator.
And the whole "teaching minors how to be in NSFW spaces"- they don't NEED to be in NSFW spaces to learn that. Healthy choices start with establishing boundaries, and *a lot* of people have serious boundary issues in this fandom. 
Telling a minor no is a healthy boundary and is a prime example of how you should conduct yourself in NSFW spaces. If they don't want to respect that, how are they going to behave when they're no longer a minor and someone tells them no? Get that nasty ass predatory behavior out at the root.


----------



## Filter (Sep 12, 2018)

Well, I'm not okay with it. Although I think people of all ages should feel welcome in the fandom, I don't think minors should be exposed to the NSFW stuff.

When you see it happening, let them know that it's not okay. Although you can't stop kids from snooping around online, just knowing that NSFW is only for adults can help them learn what's for kids and what isn't.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Sep 12, 2018)

Potentially a _very_ unpopular opinion, but I actually get a bit squicked out when I see threads on here about nsfw art or rp. Like, I'm fine with those things in general and I get that so long as things are linked off site or not spoken about in detail it skirts the rules, but it just feels very weird to me to be so openly advertising it on a site where there are a lot of minors. Minors who can very easily hide their age from you by not having it displayed. Or minors who will tell you and just not care. I've reported posts before from a user who would respond to rp request threads literally saying "hey, I'm 16 and I'm down for nsfw stuff". 

I don't think we should put an age cap on being furry, that just seems silly. "You can't be in this fandom until you are at least X years old" is absurd. But we can as a forum be more cognizant of what we put out into the world and what we will let slip by.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 12, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Potentially a _very_ unpopular opinion, but I actually get a bit squicked out when I see threads on here about nsfw art or rp. Like, I'm fine with those things in general and I get that so long as things are linked off site or not spoken about in detail it skirts the rules, but it just feels very weird to me to be so openly advertising it on a site where there are a lot of minors. Minors who can very easily hide their age from you by not having it displayed. Or minors who will tell you and just not care. I've reported posts before from a user who would respond to rp request threads literally saying "hey, I'm 16 and I'm down for nsfw stuff".
> 
> I don't think we should put an age cap on being furry, that just seems silly. "You can't be in this fandom until you are at least X years old" is absurd. But we can as a forum be more cognizant of what we put out into the world and what we will let slip by.


I actually agree with this. I've started a few conversations about this concept of setting up "kinky spaces" and not allowing minors into them.
The furry fandom as a whole isn't a kinky space. However, it's a problem when you have a clearly marked NSFW discord and you have minors there.


----------



## Miseix (Sep 12, 2018)

That is a tough question, with a tougher answer.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 12, 2018)

Miseix said:


> That is a tough question, with a tougher answer.


I think the question has a pretty straight forward answer, tbh...
Theres no nuance about not allowing minors into kinky spaces.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Sep 13, 2018)

Popping in to say that as far as Discord goes, known minors being allowed access to NSFW content is a blatant violation of the TOS/Community Guidelines and should be reported any time it occurs.

Overall, this issue isn't limited to the fandom. Maybe it boils down to a lack of a sound moral compass. And then there's the constant battle of age of consent. It's multifaceted, but regardless, I cannot respect any adult who looks the other way when it comes down to willingly allowing minors access to NSFW content for the purpose of sexual gratification.


----------



## striker479 (Sep 13, 2018)

Since this a bit of a hot issue within the fandom. Personally minors shouldn't have access to adult content plain and simple however the internet being what it is these kids will find ways around it. An idea to help combat this is maybe linking a profile to a social media account or a paypal so that it verifies age.

Right now I believe that it's in the best interests for the artists in the fandom to do some due diligence to verify someone's age till a proper tool is implemented to help mitigate minors from accessing pornography.


----------



## DivinePrince (Sep 13, 2018)

I don't really care. If kids can see blood and violence, they can see sexuality too.


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 13, 2018)

Its really sad that all of this falls squarely on the parents. And most of them don't want to put any effort into actual parenting. 

When our kids first got a phone & had to capabilities to connect to the web anywhere, I went to the Google play store & found a Parent Watchdog app (we already had Family Safety blocks on the desktop). I did watch my kids activities. I saw text messages to their friends. And they knew that I was looking. We watched them both for a few years. But there comes a point, where your kids know way more than you are comfortable with, about a lot of different subjects. So, once we knew that they were not putting themselves in any crazy situations, and they were being careful about who they friended, and after many many convos about it, we took off the watch program. Now, they're another couple of years older & we trust them, mostly. 

Our son is now 18, so we cant say anything there except Be Careful. Our girl, 15, I still keep an eye on, but she has a good bullshit meter & will stay away from anything that looks off. And she's an artist, so when she came up to me a few weeks ago & said (very bluntly, I might add) that the best way to learn to draw a person's physique is to draw " more adult content & suggestive poses", I had to kinda go...'Ok? Just don't go showing it off at school & certainly don't post it or send it online.' But I can totally see the logic behind it. (She's an honor student too, and sassy as they come!)

Too many parents are trying to be their kids friend. Hahaha!! 

Not in our house. I don't care if my kids think I'm cool or not. I don't care if they don't like the rules I made up 5 mins ago. I don't care if their friends like us. 

I am the parent! And until you can support yourself I will still be the one making the final decisions.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 13, 2018)

PercyD said:


> ...Not wanting to talk to underaged kids about smutty shit is *not *being a prude.It's being a socially acceptable adult.
> 
> And I know people want to get edgy about whats "socially acceptable" because we're a pretty fringe fandom, but minors cant consent to sexual acts, period. I don't care about your attitude. They are still emotionally and physically maturing. An adult who doesn't consider that or doesn't care about that is a predator.
> And the whole "teaching minors how to be in NSFW spaces"- they don't NEED to be in NSFW spaces to learn that. Healthy choices start with establishing boundaries, and *a lot* of people have serious boundary issues in this fandom.
> Telling a minor no is a healthy boundary and is a prime example of how you should conduct yourself in NSFW spaces. If they don't want to respect that, how are they going to behave when they're no longer a minor and someone tells them no? Get that nasty ass predatory behavior out at the root.



The only acceptable stance. Preach.
/thread


----------



## Troj (Sep 13, 2018)

Now, if a kid lies and cheats to gain access to NSFW content, spaces, and discussions, we can't necessarily prevent that---_but_, it's still our legal responsibility, at least, to erect roadblocks and hurdles. Fair or unfair, you can't get away with just pleading ignorance if you didn't do due diligence in this regard.


----------



## Gryffe (Sep 15, 2018)

This topic is of little interest to me. Like almost anything when it comes to talking sexuality in the fandom, it's going to get bogged down between pro- and anti- and neither camp will give any ground.

What I do find fascinating though is the background of the persons speaking. Some of the posts here makes me question who that person was when they themselves were a teen. I find it hard to agree with some people's position on the subject here - since I lied to FA (the very same day I found it, I might add !) about my age while I was 15 to get access to aaalll the yiff on a previous account (and no force on Earth can make me regret that decision), telling the "youngsters these days" to not do the exact same thing I'd do again if I had to would make me a massive hypocrite, wouldn't it ?

Now I'm not saying that we should turn the internet into a massive 'open bar' for porn and shove the yiff down the throat of 10 years old to 'help them acquire a taste for it' because that'd be pretty fucking degenerate, obviously, but I don't think there are more reasonable stances than turning a blind eye to those 15~17 that willingly seek NSFW online. 

I mean, what's the alternative ? Make EVERYONE jump through more hoops because a bunch of nosy teens want to see dem dicks ? We already have enough countermeasures as is - just keep reporting those who get busted _like we should_ and let the sly dogs get what they want, they're going to figure a way to sneak past anyway. Force people to link their FA accounts to their ID or something like that ? Come the fuck on. You want to loose 90% of your userbase ? Nobody wants to be recorded on the "furry files" - anonymity is something we value too much.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 15, 2018)

Gryffe said:


> This topic is of little interest to me. Like almost anything when it comes to talking sexuality in the fandom, it's going to get bogged down between pro- and anti- and neither camp will give any ground.
> 
> What I do find fascinating though is the background of the persons speaking. Some of the posts here makes me question who that person was when they themselves were a teen. I find it hard to agree with some people's position on the subject here - since I lied to FA (the very same day I found it, I might add !) about my age while I was 15 to get access to aaalll the yiff on a previous account (and no force on Earth can make me regret that decision), telling the "youngsters these days" to not do the exact same thing I'd do again if I had to would make me a massive hypocrite, wouldn't it ?
> 
> ...


For someone who doesn't care for the topic, you have a lot of verbage on it.

Listen. I was preyed upon when I was 15. I had a grown ass person who has some serious emotional and boundary issues making me feel like shit if I didn't call him. I was subjected to whatever tormoil he had for the day. A  lot of inappropriate rps, images, messages, and when I asked to stop he'd always threaten to kill himself. Eventually, it was like "go ahead". He never did it, he just kept messaging me and harassing me until he moved on to some other teenaged girl.He messaged me years later too. 

I have a friend around my age who was encouraged to self harm while on the phone. And some other inappropriate things happened over the phone. The same person even made friends with their family, and no one believed them when they tried to tell them what was happening. A lot of emotional manipulation, a lot of preying upon someone who was vunerable.
*
If you're not willing to protect people who can't protect themselves, or even be mildly inconvenienced because you just want access to smut even, I really don't want you in my so called "userbase".  *Fuck you and the horse you rode in on. 

This isn't about punishing teenagers or whatever. I don't want to have minors in my kinky spaces, period. One, because it's squigs me out. And two, I was one of those minors who were taken advantage of in a lax fandom by inscrupous people who I didn't know to protect myself from. And I was targeted BECAUSE I was a minor.

*This is about respecting boundaries. If you can't respect someone else's boundary, you don't need to be in a kinky space.* That includes being a minor and not respecting people's space. I really don't care if you're looking up peen cause it doesn't involve me. But if I'm in a kinky server trying to rp and you're there trying to rp with me --or even trying to rp with everybody else-
*You're literally violating child pornography laws at everyone else's expense.* No. You've got to go.


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 15, 2018)

I'm not, don't speak for everybody


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 15, 2018)

I'm okay with babyfur characters being crushed, shot, gassed, blown up, impaled, electrocuted, incinerated, beheaded, blown into space, frozen, dissolved, vaporized, etc.....
Does that count?


----------



## Zezel (Sep 15, 2018)

NSFW stuff and minors should not mix


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Sep 15, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Oof I have spotted the next dumpster fire. I feel like someone has already made a thread about this. I honestly think furries should be an 18+ thing. There is waaaaaaay too much nsfw attatched to it. And even though people don't admit it and usually say "not everyone is into that", many furries are into yiff. That's why almost every Discord furry server has an nsfw section. It simply just isn't a kid friendly fandom. Imo many furries are just way to inept to understand why it is wrong. And some even flip shit out you about "free speech" and being a "puritan" for bringing it up. This whole situation is just one big clusterfuck.





Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> I am going to be honest with you as there's so many times where I feel like the furry community really needs to just be for adults only. Simply because I have seen 10 year olds and 14 year olds trying to do the whole NSFW furry art or just role-playing it to thpoint where they literally get themselves in way too deep. they act too immature about the situation that they're in and so many adults are not trying to stop these kids who try to get themselves into the fandom when they are too young and too naive about what goes down on the internet and especially in the furry community. I'm sorry if I sound like a downer but that's truly what happens. if you really want to see how bad it is then go on Google Plus and look up the communities that is the furry community.


Really? You think the _entirety _of the furry community should be just for adults? I don't think that's the right choice to make. Believe it or not, there are fourteen and fifteen year olds who will know better than to do NSFW stuff. I myself am 15, almost 16 and I do stay away from the NSFW stuff. And the fourteen and fifteen year olds that are doing the NSFW stuff are just going to find other ways around it. There are responsible adults on here who know to stop something like that from going on and I think that's the best and only thing they can do to prevent this.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 15, 2018)

SirGavintheFurred said:


> Really? You think the _entirety _of the furry community should be just for adults? I don't think that's the right choice to make. Believe it or not, there are fourteen and fifteen year olds who will know better than to do NSFW stuff. I myself am 15, almost 16 and I do stay away from the NSFW stuff. And the fourteen and fifteen year olds that are doing the NSFW stuff are just going to find other ways around it. There are responsible adults on here who know to stop something like that from going on and I think that's the best and only thing they can do to prevent this.


I'm not saying that cuz I'm saying that there should be a guideline between the adult parts of the furry community and the kid friendly version of the furry community because the fact that it's starting to become so out of control that it's crazy. if you feel that I'm wrong about this then ask all of the people on Google Plus, Facebook, and also Twitter.... I'm nothing that children of young age shouldn't be influenced by the furry community but I feel like there are other fairies that literally put the purple guy from Five Nights at Freddy's to shame. I'm sorry if you feel like I am in the wrong right now but you got to look at the right points that we are putting out there.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 15, 2018)

SirGavintheFurred said:


> Really? You think the _entirety _of the furry community should be just for adults?


@PercyD wasn't saying this. They want, and I agree there should be, separate so-called kinky spaces for adults that explicitly exclude minors, whether it be on this forum or in the fandom in the general. Minors would still access to the other SFW parts of the forum and the fandom. Kids should not be where adults are engaging in sexual activity, whether that activity is online or offline. PercyD and @Troj have given more than a few good reasons why this should be the case.


SirGavintheFurred said:


> Believe it or not, there are fourteen and fifteen year olds who will know better than to do NSFW stuff. I myself am 15, almost 16 and I do stay away from the NSFW stuff.


While you and others may have good judgement, there are others who don't, whether they are minors or adults. Like @Le Chat Nécro said, there have been incidents were minors have explicitly posted in the Tavern and solicited adults to engage in NSFW RPs with them and, disturbingly enough, there have at times been adult takers.


Le Chat Nécro said:


> I've reported posts before from a user who would respond to rp request threads literally saying "hey, I'm 16 and I'm down for nsfw stuff".


So clearly this happens here.


SirGavintheFurred said:


> And the fourteen and fifteen year olds that are doing the NSFW stuff are just going to find other ways around it.


They will if adults don't ask questions or turn a blind eye to that sort of activity.


SirGavintheFurred said:


> There are responsible adults on here who know to stop something like that from going on and I think that's the best and only thing they can do to prevent this.


And PercyD is one of those responsible adults who is proposing a common sense solution.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 15, 2018)

Unicon said:


> @PercyD wasn't saying this. They want, I agree there should be, separate so-called kinky spaces for adults that explicitly exclude minors, whether it be on this forum or in the fandom in the general. Minors would still access to the other SFW parts of the forum and the fandom. Kids should not be where adults are engaging in sexual activity, whether that activity is online or offline. PercyD and @Troj have given more than a few good reasons why this should be the case.
> 
> While you and others may have good judgement, there are others who don't, whether they are minors or adults. Like @Le Chat Nécro said, there have been incidents were minors have explicitly posted in the Tavern and solicited adults to engage in NSFW RPs with them and, disturbingly enough, there have at times been adult takers.
> 
> ...


>u> Thanks for the follow up UniC.
This argument makes me tired after awhile. I shouldn't have to explain why I have a boundary, they should just be respected.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 15, 2018)

Also, I feel like it's really squiggy to talk about "15-16 year olds that have good sense".
Are you saying I didn't have good sense? Are you saying my friend, who was also targeted, didn't have good sense? Thats some victim blaming sort of talk and I know I'm not about it.This sort of thing could happen to any one. It doesn't matter how much good sense you have. 

Pointedly, there are people out there who would target minors *because* they are minors, regardless if they are in kinky spaces or not. Creating kinky spaces and setting boundaries would also give some level of defense for minors. It would make it easier to identify predatory behavior. It's also harder to corner minors in established SFW spaces. I wish I would have known more about setting boundaries back then. If that just became more part of our culture, maybe I could have picked up on it sooner and saved myself a lot of emotional labor.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 15, 2018)

Gryffe said:


> What I do find fascinating though is the background of the persons speaking. Some of the posts here makes me question who that person was when they themselves were a teen. I find it hard to agree with some people's position on the subject here - since I lied to FA (the very same day I found it, I might add !) about my age while I was 15 to get access to aaalll the yiff on a previous account (and no force on Earth can make me regret that decision), telling the "youngsters these days" to not do the exact same thing I'd do again if I had to would make me a massive hypocrite, wouldn't it ?


Having made bad decisions in the past doesn't preclude discouraging others from repeating them. Sure, be ready with an explanation if a kid asks you why they shouldn't do the thing you did at their age ("because it subjects the site and any users you interact with to liability", for instance), but throwing up your hands and saying "well I wasn't a perfect angel so why should I use the wisdom and knowledge I've gained since?" is not exactly a good solution. Even if you don't _regret_ your actions, hopefully you can see the reasons why subjecting other people and the site to that kind of risk is pretty shitty, at least.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 15, 2018)

PercyD said:


> >u> Thanks for the follow up UniC.
> This argument makes me tired after awhile. I shouldn't have to explain why I have a boundary, they should just be respected.


No problem. This really shouldn't be an argument in the first place, but I agree with you about this. 


PercyD said:


> Are you saying I didn't have good sense? Are you saying my friend, who was also targeted, didn't have good sense? Thats some victim blaming sort of talk and I know I'm not about it.This sort of thing could happen to any one. It doesn't matter how much good sense you have.


If I came off that way, I apologize. I meant it more in the sense that most minors and even adults don't know how to spot the signs of predatory behavior that people who target minors display. That kind of behavior can be hard to spot, even for trained professionals.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 15, 2018)

Unicon said:


> No problem. This really shouldn't be an argument in the first place, but I agree with you about this.
> 
> If I came off that way, I apologize. I meant it more in the sense that most minors and even adults don't know how to spot the signs of predatory behavior that people who target minors display. That kind of behavior can be hard to spot, even for trained professionals.


Oh, no I meant that argument in general.
Like when (usually minors) are like "Well! I'm not like that, I'm smart!"
And it's just like... right, but this has nothing to do with upbringing or intelligence. And minors don't like being told that they are still developing and that they cant consent. I get that too. I don't want to be told what I can and cannot do either.
-But according to the law, and this is informed by science, minors are still developing and they cannot consent.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 15, 2018)

PercyD said:


> Oh, no I meant that argument in general.
> Like when (usually minors) are like "Well! I'm not like that, I'm smart!"
> And it's just like... right, but this has nothing to do with upbringing or intelligence. And minors don't like being told that they are still developing and that they cant consent. I get that too. I don't want to be told what I can and cannot do either.
> -But according to the law, and this is informed by science, minors are still developing and they cannot consent.


I just wanted to clarify my remarks with that last post so I was being sensitive to being those who have been victimized by that abuse and to minors in general. However, what you are saying is indeed backed by the law, which I feel everyone needs to remind themselves of. Another lens to view this through is that if people want the forum and the fandom to be truly for everyone, the the forum and the fandom need to actively protect everyone, both minors and adults.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 15, 2018)

Unicon said:


> I just wanted to clarify my remarks with that last post so I was being sensitive to being those who have been victimized by that abuse and to minors in general. However, what you are saying is indeed backed by the law, which I feel everyone needs to remind themselves of. Another lens to view this through is that if people want the forum and the fandom to be truly for everyone, the the forum and the fandom need to actively protect everyone, both minors and adults.


I had a whole thread about consent culture that was shut down awhile ago. That was really annoying, but whatever-
It all boils down to making consent and respecting people's boundaries part of the culture of the fandom. That includes recognizing the ability to consent by all parties, including the people who can't actually consent. It happens in other kinky spaces, but not in the furry fandom.

After that thread, I think it's because the furry fandom is so fringe so mainstream things like consent culture hasn't become widely known or practiced here yet.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 15, 2018)

PercyD said:


> I had a whole thread about consent culture that was shut down awhile ago. That was really annoying, but whatever-
> It all boils down to making consent and respecting people's boundaries part of the culture of the fandom. That includes recognizing the ability to consent by all parties, including the people who can't actually consent. It happens in other kinky spaces, but not in the furry fandom.
> 
> After that thread, I think it's because the furry fandom is so fringe so mainstream things like consent culture hasn't become widely known or practiced here yet.


Why would a thread about consent culture get shut down? Do I really want to know?

Addressing the other part of what you said, I think you're right about the furry fandom not fully internalizing consent culture, the absolute necessity of protecting minors, and how that by protecting minors you also protect adults who use kinky spaces. However, I'll go a bit further and say that another aspect at play here is that it is easier for many to ignore minors engaging in sexual behavior with adults online, rather than address those minors and adults engaging in that harmful behavior. I've also noticed that at times, individuals in the fandom would rather criticize those pointing out the behavior as harmful rather than those engaging in the harmful behavior in the first place. In the end, laziness and conformity end up taking priority.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 15, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Why would a thread about consent culture get shut down? Do I really want to know?
> 
> Addressing the other part of what you said, I think you're right about the furry fandom not fully internalizing consent culture, the absolute necessity of protecting minors, and how that by protecting minors you also protect adults who use kinky spaces. However, I'll go a bit further and say that another aspect at play here is that it is easier for many to ignore minors engaging in sexual behavior with adults online, rather than address those minors and adults engaging in that harmful behavior. I've also noticed that at times, individuals in the fandom would rather criticize those pointing out the behavior as harmful rather than those engaging in the harmful behavior in the first place. In the end, laziness and conformity end up taking priority.


**adults engaging in sexual behavior with minors online.
Remember, minors legally cannot consent. It's always the impetus of the adult in the situation to disengage. People fail to realize this and want to talk about minors doing x,y,z. Literally, set a boundary about not doing NSFW things with minors and tell the ones that try to engage any way no. If a minor doesn't tell you they are a minor, they just violated your consent and they should be called out. 

And it got shut down because people couldn't discuss the topic without keeping it pg-13 apparently. >u> Whatever.

-I think, though, that what would say implies that there is some willful ignorance. I wouldn't say that much. However, I do think people don't understand how kinky spaces work in general.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 15, 2018)

PercyD said:


> Remember, minors legally cannot consent. It's always the impetus of the adult in the situation to disengage. People fail to realize this and want to talk about minors doing x,y,z. Literally, set a boundary about not doing NSFW things with minors and tell the ones that try to engage any way no. If a minor doesn't tell you they are a minor, they just violated your consent and they should be called out.


I'm just quoting this because I feel this needs to be echoed and isn't said enough.


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Sep 15, 2018)

Unicon said:


> @PercyD wasn't saying this. They want, I agree there should be, separate so-called kinky spaces for adults that explicitly exclude minors, whether it be on this forum or in the fandom in the general. Minors would still access to the other SFW parts of the forum and the fandom. Kids should not be where adults are engaging in sexual activity, whether that activity is online or offline. PercyD and @Troj have given more than a few good reasons why this should be the case.
> 
> While you and others may have good judgement, there are others who don't, whether they are minors or adults. Like @Le Chat Nécro said, there have been incidents were minors have explicitly posted in the Tavern and solicited adults to engage in NSFW RPs with them and, disturbingly enough, there have at times been adult takers.
> 
> ...


What? PercyD? I didn't say anything about PercyD.


----------



## Moar Krabs (Sep 15, 2018)

Honestly, this type of thing can never be stopped. Kids can just press a button or type in a date which allows them to look at this sort of stuff. I don't like furry porn or any type of porn in general, and every time I use discord and see an underage user saying he always looks at porn, it makes me die inside.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 15, 2018)

SirGavintheFurred said:


> What? PercyD? I didn't say anything about PercyD.


I think they were just referencing something that I said in answer to something that you said.
*Sprinkles some salt on their popcorn btw* >u>...


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Sep 16, 2018)

Gryffe said:


> What I do find fascinating though is the background of the persons speaking. Some of the posts here makes me question who that person was when they themselves were a teen. I find it hard to agree with some people's position on the subject here - since I lied to FA (the very same day I found it, I might add !) about my age while I was 15 to get access to aaalll the yiff on a previous account (and no force on Earth can make me regret that decision), telling the "youngsters these days" to not do the exact same thing I'd do again if I had to would make me a massive hypocrite, wouldn't it ?


Real talk, I was definitely one of those dumb kids who made bad decisions in the name of getting off. I was 14, just got a personal computer for the first time, and had discovered the wonders of the roleplay side of Myspace. I got into a "relationship" with a thirty-two year old man. It ended poorly. Then I found my way onto Gaia Online. More roleplay, more interactions with my elders that turned... intense. Long story short, I was emotionally manipulated and used as a pawn in someone's marriage, eventually being called a "homewrecker" before I had even had my first real rl boyfriend. 

And I learned. Just because I been there, done that, doesn't mean that I should just sit idly by and watch as the same narrative plays out for some other dumb kid. I'm not a hypocrite. I'm someone who knows from experience how shitty it can be to be the "mature" child that gets in too deep into things she shouldn't. I'm the person who can teach from experience. And it's my experiences as the young kid who lied about their age (and sometimes didn't, not that it stopped anyone) to get into adult spaces that makes me all the more concerned when I see threads like "EXTREME BDSM KINK RP LOOKING FOR SUB" and there's a minor replying that they're dtf. 

Like, yeah, there's only so much we can do. Kids will be kids and get curious and lie and find their way into these spaces. But we can at least try to be semi-responsible adults and not actively shove our sexual escapades in their faces at every turn. And if nothing else, it'll help keep our own asses out of the fire if it turns out that hot new user with their info hidden is underage.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Sep 16, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Real talk, I was definitely one of those dumb kids who made bad decisions in the name of getting off. I was 14, just got a personal computer for the first time, and had discovered the wonders of the roleplay side of Myspace. I got into a "relationship" with a thirty-two year old man. It ended poorly. Then I found my way onto Gaia Online. More roleplay, more interactions with my elders that turned... intense. Long story short, I was emotionally manipulated and used as a pawn in someone's marriage, eventually being called a "homewrecker" before I had even had my first real rl boyfriend.
> 
> And I learned. Just because I been there, done that, doesn't mean that I should just sit idly by and watch as the same narrative plays out for some other dumb kid. I'm not a hypocrite. I'm someone who knows from experience how shitty it can be to be the "mature" child that gets in too deep into things she shouldn't. I'm the person who can teach from experience. And it's my experiences as the young kid who lied about their age (and sometimes didn't, not that it stopped anyone) to get into adult spaces that makes me all the more concerned when I see threads like "EXTREME BDSM KINK RP LOOKING FOR SUB" and there's a minor replying that they're dtf.
> 
> Like, yeah, there's only so much we can do. Kids will be kids and get curious and lie and find their way into these spaces. But we can at least try to be semi-responsible adults and not actively shove our sexual escapades in their faces at every turn. And if nothing else, it'll help keep our own asses out of the fire if it turns out that hot new user with their info hidden is underage.


You took the words right out of my mouth.

I'm still a minor but horrifyingly enough, I got into this stuff at a creepily young age... I was eight. I didn't have it as bad as some others but I did roleplay a lot on Facebook. Sometimes SFW, thankfully, but other times, NSFW... looking back, I'm horrified by my actions and irresponsibility, which is why I heavily disagree with people my age going into this sort of thing. We can't consent; it's biology.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Sep 16, 2018)

Sunburst_Odell said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth.
> 
> I'm still a minor but horrifyingly enough, I got into this stuff at a creepily young age... I was eight. I didn't have it as bad as some others but I did roleplay a lot on Facebook. Sometimes SFW, thankfully, but other times, NSFW... looking back, I'm horrified by my actions and irresponsibility, which is why I heavily disagree with people my age going into this sort of thing. We can't consent; it's biology.


Yeah. It's like.. learn from my mistakes so you don't have to go through all that. If nothing else, I want to have gone through that hell so that others wouldn't have to. 
I'm sorry you had such experiences, especially so young. I'm glad it worked out well enough that you're still around and doing okay (I hope).


----------



## adiostama (Sep 16, 2018)

Honestly I think a big part of this is a lot of furries just have issues with boundaries. I have received messages out of nowhere on furaffinity talking to me about their kinks even tho I in no way asked them about that and (at the time) my gallery was completely sfw. Many furries have no concept of separating nsfw from normal conversation, so when they speak this way to minors they don't understand how it could possibly inappropriate because that's just how they talk normally.
Obviously these are no excuses, just a trend I have noticed.

As someone who got into the furry fandom very young (around 10), I was exposed to nsfw pretty early but I personally avoided it by not talking to any furries that were not close friends. As a young teen my friends made smut, and I don't think there's anything wrong with exploring themes in a safe environment but I very much believe this should be kept among similarly aged people and adults should NOT interact with this. I feel it is taking advantage of innocent exploration and in a way grooming them. As someone who was also taken advantage of by older adults online as a teen(not furries tho) I'm pretty sensitive to this topic as well. I don't think we should encourage a space where predatory adults can try and take advantage of younger furries just because "kids will find porn anyways." Of course they will find porn but it doesn't need to be with some 30 year olds online. So yeah, keep minors out of nsfw channels pls lol


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 16, 2018)

As a corollary to reporting servers that allow minors to access sexual content, I suppose we should also think about whether we want to associate with people who tolerate that at all. 

Leave their servers and block users who defend that behaviour.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 16, 2018)

I think it's less a biological thing and more a societal thing. Most 15 year olds don't express their agency like a 30 year old can. Not enough experience, can easily be taken advantage of. Those that appear to can are still children, and theres a serious mismatch of authority there. 
At some point, all of civilized society got together and said it was not okay to solicit sex from minors because they can't consent like adults can for this reason. Unfortunately, teaching everyone this sometimes doesn't happen and you get situations where unscrupulous adults specifically target minors.

Theres still a problem allowing minors to exchange content as well because of these same laws. In the US we have something called a *sexual offender register,* a list of people who have committed sexual offenses. It was designed to protect minors and other vulnerable people, but it's been used to hurt people.

If you are a minor and you make sexual content, that content is considered child porn: taking images of your own body, and maybe even NSFW content that you draw. *If you distribute that content you would be considered a sexual offender and put on that list, as a minor* *in the US. *
Thats a life sentence of not being able to get employment or live in certain neighborhoods, reporting to people before you can do just about any thing. The most scary thing about all this is that no one is teaching any one about this law. All it takes is a poor decision and a vindictive judge to place you on the list.
It's not worth the risk.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 16, 2018)

adiostama said:


> Honestly I think a big part of this is a lot of furries just have issues with boundaries.



Seriously...
This.

I've seen and dealt with a number of unsolicited sexual advances *exclusively* from this fandom, in my own experience.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 16, 2018)

XoPachi said:


> Seriously...
> This.
> 
> I've seen and dealt with a number of unsolicited sexual advances *exclusively* from this fandom, in my own experience.


And people want to toss it to a lack of social interaction or being on the autistic spectrum but like...
Neither of those things cause this amount of disrespect or disregard.


----------



## Moar Krabs (Sep 18, 2018)

I think America and other countries with this sort of issue should be like Japan. When you want to go on a porn site, you have to enter in your full ID. I think this could solve the problem (but yet again, kids could just yank their Dads ID and use it).


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 18, 2018)

Moar Krabs said:


> I think America and other countries with this sort of issue should be like Japan. When you want to go on a porn site, you have to enter in your full ID. I think this could solve the problem (but yet again, kids could just yank their Dads ID and use it).



I think there are some obvious privacy problems here too. Most people wouldn't want their government to be able to monitor what their private sexual fantasies are. 

Problems surrounding identity theft may emerge too, and this approach wouldn't be able to prevent peer-to-peer sharing of sexual content on private chat servers like discord. Which is probably the number one thing that needs to be prevented. 

Perhaps discord should ask for date of birth upon account creation, and then run a neural-network algorithm on the posts that are shared to users who are under 18, in order to identify inappropriate content that should be flagged for staff investigation. 
Discord already runs a neural network that identifies when users are sharing illegal and violent images, and prevents those posts from appearing.


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 18, 2018)

I was 11 when I found NSFW Beyblade fanart on fanartcentral cos the poster didn't use the proper filters/mature rating w/e. My male babysitter saw and proceeded to molest me for an entire year cos we're "just doing what my favorite characters are doing." I eventually woke up naked and my babysitter was about to do the nasty. Luckily I kicked him hard enough to get him out of my room and lock myself in the room and called a family member. She inspected me to make sure my "future is still _intact_" she also had to ask me several times if I liked it or wanted it. Never in my life had I been so horrified.

I also got into NSFW roleplay with a Totally Spies forum admin on Yahoo Messenger when our usual friendly chats turned weird when he showed me bondage fanart of totally spies. He was around...25 and I was 13.  He was my forum admin in my favorite fansite. _What can I do ? I don't wanna piss him off or he might ban me??_ That's the thought process of a 13 year old me. *

Obviously I was not mature enough to handle such situations.
*
So if I were to see any questionable content on any site I have an account in  that's wrongly rated G - I'm gonna report the hell out of that.
If I see any minor responding to NSFW RP ads, oooh boy. REPORT.
I also don't offer NSFW commissions in fear that a minor or a child molester is on the other side. 

One NSFW content is all it took for my life to take that turn and I'm not gonna let another child go through what I did cos some idiot set their content to G for more views.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 18, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I think there are some obvious privacy problems here too. Most people wouldn't want their government to be able to monitor what their private sexual fantasies are.
> 
> Problems surrounding identity theft may emerge too, and this approach wouldn't be able to prevent peer-to-peer sharing of sexual content on private chat servers like discord. Which is probably the number one thing that needs to be prevented.
> 
> ...


The only thing about that is that it's hard to identify people's age through neural networks.
I post a lot of animated stuff, cartoons. I was in the Steven Universe fandom briefly.
Unless someone knows that SU's fanbase is also a lot of queer femme 20-30 somethings, then they would quantify those posts to be from a minor pretending to be older as an example.

Still, it would be worth a try. I'd rather show them my art from 2001 to prove I'm over 18 then continue to worry about minors in kinky spaces.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 18, 2018)

PercyD said:


> The only thing about that is that it's hard to identify people's age through neural networks.
> I post a lot of animated stuff, cartoons. I was in the Steven Universe fandom briefly.
> Unless someone knows that SU's fanbase is also a lot of queer femme 20-30 somethings, then they would quantify those posts to be from a minor pretending to be older as an example.
> 
> Still, it would be worth a try. I'd rather show them my art from 2001 to prove I'm over 18 then continue to worry about minors in kinky spaces.



I'd suggest identifying their age by asking for a date of birth when they sign up to discord. 

I mean, I guess people could lie about that, but it would protect teenagers who are honest from unwanted advances.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 18, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I'd suggest identifying their age by asking for a date of birth when they sign up to discord.
> 
> I mean, I guess people could lie about that, but it would protect teenagers who are honest from unwanted advances.


I mean, I don't want to sort out wanted verses unwanted advances frankly. It squiggs me out and it starts getting more complicated then it needs to.
I just don't want teenagers in my kinky spaces, period. If I get notices to prove my age every once in awhile with old content that I've posted, I wouldn't mind that inconvenience.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 18, 2018)

PercyD said:


> I mean, I don't want to sort out wanted verses unwanted advances frankly. It squiggs me out and it starts getting more complicated then it needs to.
> I just don't want teenagers in my kinky spaces, period. If I get notices to prove my age every once in awhile with old content that I've posted, I wouldn't mind that inconvenience.



Well, the way I'd classify it is that *any* conversation that discord identifies as containing sexual advances, directed towards somebody <18 is 'unwanted'.

Basically a tool so that discord staff can investigate accounts that they discover are sending sexual messages to any users known to be <18.

Hopefully you'd also be able to create a system where servers which regularly feature sexual content get automatically locked so that users with ages <18 can't access them.


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 18, 2018)

--that feel when I just reported some asshole posting dick YCH rated G at the main site for $20.--
_
*$20*
_
Yall need some decency.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 18, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Well, the way I'd classify it is that *any* conversation that discord identifies as containing sexual advances, directed towards somebody <18 is 'unwanted'.
> 
> Basically a tool so that discord staff can investigate accounts that they discover are sending sexual messages to any users known to be <18.
> 
> Hopefully you'd also be able to create a system where servers which regularly feature sexual content get automatically locked so that users with ages <18 can't access them.


I would too? But like, teenagers who aren't honest about their age so they can see the peen wouldn't be protected. It also doesn't solve the issue of them showing up in kinky spaces making everyone uncomfortable and possibly legally liable.
Thats sort of what goes on now, I think? It's voluntary.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> --that feel when I just reported some asshole posting dick YCH rated G at the main site for $20.--
> _
> *$20*
> _
> Yall need some decency.


I'm so tired of people posting their kinks n shit in general audience. It's like FA doesn't have someone modding the front page and enforcing their policy.


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 18, 2018)

PercyD said:


> I'm so tired of people posting their kinks n shit in general audience. It's like FA doesn't have someone modding the front page and enforcing their policy.


id take the job if they're hiring lmao

for now it's vigilante modding from me xD report report report
heck sometimes I just comment "reported" and they delete the thing


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 18, 2018)

PercyD said:


> I would too? But like, teenagers who aren't honest about their age so they can see the peen wouldn't be protected. It also doesn't solve the issue of them showing up in kinky spaces making everyone uncomfortable and possibly legally liable.
> Thats sort of what goes on now, I think? It's voluntary.



You could require everybody to reveal their passport, but I'd be reticent to do that, especially since criminals will launch pretend erotic websites and chats where they can harvest people's personal identification, and then extort, blackmail them or sell on the information.

At the moment websites like FA use a retroactive report system where you have to say you're of age to see erotic content and if there's reason to believe somebody is underage, their account can be frozen out.
...and that's probably an _okay_ system, but the number of reports can exceed the processing rate, and not all 'cheaters' will be reported.



zenmaldita said:


> id take the job if they're hiring lmao
> 
> for now it's vigilante modding from me xD report report report
> heck sometimes I just comment "reported" and they delete the thing



I've found that if you change the rating from General to Mature, it doesn't remove the image from the 'watch' feed of users who only receive SFW content. 

I once uploaded a piece of art and clicked the wrong rating. So I went back in and edited it to 'mature', but I got messages from some of my watchers telling me that they could still see the image in their SFW feeds.


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 18, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I've found that if you change the rating from General to Mature, it doesn't remove the image from the 'watch' feed of users who only receive SFW content.
> 
> I once uploaded a piece of art and clicked the wrong rating. So I went back in and edited it to 'mature', but I got messages from some of my watchers telling me that they could still see the image in their SFW feeds.



I watch some artists who sometimes do NSFW so I also get notifs when they upload despite being on SF----wait a minute.
hmm
I set my account to strictly general now and there's no more SFW toggle on the site.
let's see if I can get notifs of their NSFW uploads this time


----------



## ThunderSnowolf (Sep 18, 2018)

What they're doing is illegal too. Legally, this is considered child pornography, even if you aren't in it (usually because the character involved may also be a minor) A friend of mine did the exact same thing, and he got banned from a furry site for being a minor and uploading cub porn. I was pretty worried about him getting arrested though.
Strangely enough, some people even encourage this kind of behavior in pedophilic adults. There are whole websites dedicated to cub porn and cub rape fantasies, yet human porn isn't allowed because THAT'S illegal, apparently. (it's not.) Well the joke's on them because human porn is still being posted there anyway and their admins did nothing about that, though I kind of wish that sites like these would get taken down by the police either way.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Sep 18, 2018)

PercyD said:


> I'm so tired of people posting their kinks n shit in general audience. It's like FA doesn't have someone modding the front page and enforcing their policy.


I've gotten the idea FA doesn't know what "General" means. I once saw an image of a furry character removing her underwear rated general so I reported it. The ticket responded by saying it followed guidelines. What? We're not talking a mildly suggestive pose, she was literally directly doing something that portrays sexual themes.

This is why I left that website. I'm tired of seeing things I never wanted to see there. If you don't like NSFW and/or are a minor (in my case both), you may as well just never use that site. Ever.


----------



## Gryffe (Sep 19, 2018)

Sunburst_Odell said:


> I've gotten the idea FA doesn't know what "General" means. I once saw an image of a furry character removing her underwear rated general so I reported it. The ticket responded by saying it followed guidelines. What? We're not talking a mildly suggestive pose, she was literally directly doing something that portrays sexual themes.
> 
> This is why I left that website. I'm tired of seeing things I never wanted to see there. If you don't like NSFW and/or are a minor (in my case both), you may as well just never use that site. Ever.



Yes, FA '''rating''' system is pretty useless. It does the bare minimum, but it lacks a lot of finesse (and moderation, like you said).

The most blatant example of that are kinks. There are a ton of bondage art that are perfectly fit for a G rating (and *are* G-rated) but I'm not sure you want them to flash on your monitor in a SFW environment (though you don't want FA appearing on your monitor in a SFW environment in general, but eh).  And that's just the most popular kink - vore and transformation art can dive deep in the softporn territory without showing even an inch of sex bits.

Technically the Mature filter is supposed to act as this _entre-deux_ between General and Adult, but let's be real : it's only used for erotica (as it should by the way, because then the exclusively-Mature audience would get pissed at all the '''SFW''' art polluting their feed).

Rather than adding a "kinky SFW" filter on top of the other three, I'd say that it's more than about time for FA to let us filter the content that's shown based on kinks (because as someone who's using the site with no filters, I'm tired of stumbling on scat and snuff. Just because I'm open to Adult content doesn't mean I'm open to *everything* !).


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 19, 2018)

Part of the reality of registering on a massive furry art website is that you're going to come across weird fetish content. 
Even if you're completely set to SFW you're going to come across weird 'SFW' fetish content. You will come upon that image of hypno inflation sock sniffing diaper furries eventually.

and that's probably not so harmful, because frankly if you're on the internet _at all_ you're going to come across a picture of boobs sooner or later even if you didn't want to find them. 
I think the behaviours we should really want to erase are inappropriate peer-to-peer interactions, like grooming. 

Like, basically I don't care if a 15 year old types 'boobs' into bing images. I *would *care if a 22 year old was sending sexual images to a 15 year old on telegram.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 19, 2018)

When you're a part of a fandom that has a high percentage of social outcast, misfits and delinquents it shouldn't be surprising when explicit content is shared with minors, or any other behavior that would usually be socially unacceptable for that matter. It would be wise to lower expectations, save yourself the disappointment.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 19, 2018)

Sunburst_Odell said:


> I've gotten the idea FA doesn't know what "General" means.



This reminds me of Weasyl and how they, the mods, actually flagrantly said my huge assed girls I draw was G rated when I asked them directly. I was calling out their shitty new rule and they straight up said it was G rated. I was stunned. I have to find that post. It was unbelievable.

I feel like this is just...furry sites.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Sep 19, 2018)

I don't know man.
I just don't know anymore


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 19, 2018)

XoPachi said:


> This reminds me of Weasyl and how they, the mods, actually flagrantly said my huge assed girls I draw was G rated when I asked them directly. I was calling out their shitty new rule and they straight up said it was G rated. I was stunned. I have to find that post. It was unbelievable.
> 
> I feel like this is just...furry sites.



I'm not sure why anybody would want erotic content they produce to be rated as 'General' anyway. 
All that does is make it possible for your grandma to find it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 19, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm not sure why anybody would want erotic content they produce to be rated as 'General' anyway.
> All that does is make it possible for your grandma to find it.



Weasyl is stupid. Had hope in them. Thought they were the people's champ. But they're every bit as incompetent as FA. They're just not as disgusting.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 19, 2018)

XoPachi said:


> Weasyl is stupid. Had hope in them. Thought they were the people's champ. But they're every bit as incompetent as FA. They're just not as disgusting.



At least both of them are better than twitter, where photographic pornography mingles with every day content.

...at least it means you can constantly at politicians pictures of butts, though. So there's a plus. Every butt on the internet- whoosh- in the general direction of Sarah Palin.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 19, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> When you're a part of a fandom that has a high percentage of social outcast, misfits and delinquents it shouldn't be surprising when explicit content is shared with minors, or any other behavior that would usually be socially unacceptable for that matter. It would be wise to lower expectations, save yourself the disappointment.


Speak for yourself.
Being a social outcast or a misfit is no excuse to being a degenerate. (I leave out delinquents because like... I think that is a synonymn. Any way. Do better!)

I'm still gonna judge. And I'm still gonna call them out too.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 19, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm not sure why anybody would want erotic content they produce to be rated as 'General' anyway.
> All that does is make it possible for your grandma to find it.


_I don't want my grandma to see my smut. TAT!!!!_


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Sep 19, 2018)

XoPachi said:


> I feel like this is just...furry sites.


I'm not saying for sure, but I'm guessing it's because of bias this happens. Maybe the mods personally don't care themselves if kids see that content so they don't enforce the filter rules. Even if it was OK for minors to see that content though (which it's not), this is still also kinda saying "too bad, suck it up" for those who simply don't want to see that kind of thing, or people who are around family and don't want them to know what they're into.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 20, 2018)

PercyD said:


> I'm so tired of people posting their kinks n shit in general audience. It's like FA doesn't have someone modding the front page and enforcing their policy.


FA does not have the resources to dedicate staff to monitoring recent uploads. If you feel content is misrated, report it, and it will be dealt with as staff get to your ticket.



Sunburst_Odell said:


> Maybe the mods personally don't care themselves if kids see that content so they don't enforce the filter rules.


I can say with confidence that this is definitely not the case. There are very specific things that determine whether a submission should be General, Mature, or Adult. Without having seen the submission you're talking about my guess would be that there's no genital detailing, which is one big deciding factor between General/Mature.

Keep in mind that General _does not_ mean G-rated. FA's rating system is not meant to correspond to e.g. movie rating systems or similar; it's a rating system that applies to content uploaded on the site only.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 20, 2018)

quoting_mungo said:


> FA does not have the resources to dedicate staff to monitoring recent uploads. If you feel content is misrated, report it, and it will be dealt with as staff get to your ticket.
> 
> 
> I can say with confidence that this is definitely not the case. There are very specific things that determine whether a submission should be General, Mature, or Adult. Without having seen the submission you're talking about my guess would be that there's no genital detailing, which is one big deciding factor between General/Mature.
> ...


Literally theres no straight forward reporting system?
And they have a SFW button- that is "Safe for Work"
Generally that means if you have an_ average office job_, you'd be comfortable with your boss potentially seeing that image flashed on your screen for a few moments.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 20, 2018)

PercyD said:


> Literally theres no straight forward reporting system?
> And they have a SFW button- that is "Safe for Work"
> Generally that means if you have an_ average office job_, you'd be comfortable with your boss potentially seeing that image flashed on your screen for a few moments.



There's no office job where having a furry art website open on tab would be considered normal. x3

There is a report system on FA, but you have to copy-paste the url of the offending submission, and send it in a trouble-ticket.
It could be simpler to have a 'report' button underneath the images themselves, but lots of people would accidentally report images by clicking the button inadvertently.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 20, 2018)

Dunno, furries are cringy and weird af, so it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 20, 2018)

Listen. Ninja Turtles is Main stream.
So is Zootopia, and like, most of those cartoons from the 90s. Hell, even Loony Toons is mainstream.

Animal people aint new, so *clean* art of furry characters is safe.. Sometimes this fandom is too edgy for me.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 20, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> There's no office job where having a furry art website open on tab would be considered normal. x3
> 
> There is a report system on FA, but you have to copy-paste the url of the offending submission, and send it in a trouble-ticket.
> It could be simpler to have a 'report' button underneath the images themselves, but lots of people would accidentally report images by clicking the button inadvertently.
> ...


Not if the report button was like somewhere off by itself , away from other buttons, but still easy to find. Maybe even under the advisory notice.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 20, 2018)

PercyD said:


> Not if the report button was like somewhere off by itself , away from other buttons, but still easy to find. Maybe even under the advisory notice.


Yes. It might help people report content. I guess some people probably don't realise there is a report function unless it's in their face like 'Hello I am the report function'.


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 20, 2018)

Its not just furries, the RP community has like eleven year olds asking for ddlg rps :x
I'm a minor but I refuse to go on nsfw stuff until i'm 18, cuz that can get people in big trouble


----------



## PercyD (Sep 20, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Its not just furries, the RP community has like eleven year olds asking for ddlg rps :x
> I'm a minor but I refuse to go on nsfw stuff until i'm 18, cuz that can get people in big trouble


You can also get _yourself _in big trouble if you're a minor asking for NSFW stuff because in the US, we put minors on sexual offender lists for distributing child porn. Any explicit content a minor makes can be consider child porn.

Getting on the sexual offense registry means you can't live in certain places or have certain jobs.


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 20, 2018)

PercyD said:


> You can also get _yourself _in big trouble if you're a minor asking for NSFW stuff because in the US, we put minors on sexual offender lists for distributing child porn. Any explicit content a minor makes can be consider child porn.
> 
> Getting on the sexual offense registry means you can't live in certain places or have certain jobs.


Yeah. It's pretty messy :x


----------



## Lopaw (Sep 22, 2018)

PercyD said:


> You can also get _yourself _in big trouble if you're a minor asking for NSFW stuff because in the US, we put minors on sexual offender lists for distributing child porn. Any explicit content a minor makes can be consider child porn.
> 
> Getting on the sexual offense registry means you can't live in certain places or have certain jobs.



Same in the UK

As I staff a few servers I’ve experienced
people going mental at me because they won’t give a age but want NSFW anyway. 

I can’t stand it when servers have kids as staff or worse server owners, funny enough these tend to care the least about NSFW access. Kids shouldn’t be staff on servers for a load of reasons.

The opposite of this is servers that are explicitly +18 only that will for good reasons ban if they even lightly think you are underage.
 Some ask for you to show ID (after you redact it to remove info they don’t need like your car registration and the like)


----------



## PercyD (Sep 22, 2018)

Lopaw said:


> Same in the UK
> 
> As I staff a few servers I’ve experienced
> people going mental at me because they won’t give a age but want NSFW anyway.
> ...


Oh boy~~.
Listen if someone throws a temperantrum because they don't want to give their age thats HIGHLY suspect. 

I wouldn't be comfortable giving my ID. But I literally have content on the net from 2001 stored somewhere. I can easily prove it's mine and that it's me too.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 22, 2018)

PercyD said:


> Oh boy~~.
> Listen if someone throws a temperantrum because they don't want to give their age thats HIGHLY suspect.
> 
> *I wouldn't be comfortable giving my ID*. But I literally have content on the net from 2001 stored somewhere. I can easily prove it's mine and that it's me too.



Yeah same. When discord servers want my ID I just say to myself 'well I don't need access to all of the discord servers anyway; I can do without being on that one'.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 22, 2018)

I've seen Discord servers with as few as six people on there, and others that have as many as two-thousand. If you're running a server, and you've got over two-thousand plus people on there - policing this amount of folks (and verifying ages for everyone) is practically impossible. The amount of time, effort, and manpower to accomplish this task would be an enormous challenge.

It's unfortunate, but underage people are going to get onto these things, now matter how "bullet proof" any (potential) age verification system is. It's impossible to achieve a 100 percent success rate. That said, it probably doesn't hurt to try.

In my view - the technology running Discord would probably have to be tweaked in some way - to set up a system that verifies every new users age, when they sign up. It remains to be seen, whether Discord will bother to integrate those changes.

With hundreds of servers out there, and thousands of users using them, I doubt it.. unless there's a huge public outcry that forces their hand.

And (if this technology is eventually implemented) then - how do I verify my adult age? Do I show them my Passport, State ID, or Driver's License? 

Frankly, not that many people want to provide that kind of sensitive information - just to go onto a yiff server and look at dirty pictures.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 22, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I've seen Discord servers with as few as six people on there, and others that have as many as two-thousand. If you're running a server, and you've got over two-thousand plus people on there - policing this amount of folks (and verifying ages for everyone) is practically impossible. The amount of time, effort, and manpower to accomplish this task would be an enormous challenge.
> 
> It's unfortunate, but underage people are going to get onto these things, now matter how "bullet proof" any (potential) age verification system is. It's impossible to achieve a 100 percent success rate. That said, it probably doesn't hurt to try.
> 
> ...



If you have a server with >~ 1k people the only viable option is to make it PG13.


----------



## Simo (Sep 22, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> There's no office job where having a furry art website open on tab would be considered normal. x3
> 
> There is a report system on FA, but you have to copy-paste the url of the offending submission, and send it in a trouble-ticket.
> It could be simpler to have a 'report' button underneath the images themselves, but lots of people would accidentally report images by clicking the button inadvertently.
> ...



OMG! Troj's butt is on FA! 

This may cause the like system to overheat!!!!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 22, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> If you have a server with >~ 1k people the only viable option is to make it PG13.


Best of luck in convincing the server operators that.


----------



## ItsBrou (Sep 22, 2018)

So I'll tell you.

When I was 13, I deliberately sought out gay furry art.

The one consistent thing i saw was that each site had a subgallery with a warning.

Now, being the bad boy I was back then, you can imagine what I clicked back in Furnation/VCL or w/e weird and whacky site I saw on 90s webrings.

You will never stop teens from accessing adult content if they really want to. All you can do is cover your ass as an artist.


----------



## GlassesPB (Sep 22, 2018)

By the way, does someone know how can I enter to that Discord? I would like to talk with the people who are there :/


----------



## PercyD (Sep 22, 2018)

ItsBrou said:


> So I'll tell you.
> 
> When I was 13, I deliberately sought out gay furry art.
> 
> ...


I mean, no one here is saying you're gonna be able to.
What everyone is saying is that it's worth trying.
But you are right, it's better to cover your ass. >u>


----------



## GlassesPB (Sep 22, 2018)

(Sorry for my bad english tho, my main language is Spanish)
As a minorage who was into those topics before (currently not), is way worse in facebook, at least in Hispanic facebook. I don't want to offend to the furry community, but a minorage being into these kind of stuff, they are exposed to a lot of problems related to mental healthly, that may have consequences in the future, let me explain:

I would like to compare the exposition to +18 content with alcohol. Is fine for an adult to drink a certain quantity of alcohol, since they can control it, but the mind (and maybe the body) of a kid is not prepared to this stuff, so if he starts with this stuff from an early age, it can cause problems like the addiction. In the same way (at least for me), it happened something similar. I was used to enter to a fake facebook account and entering to a private fb group to watch gay furry porn, some other virtual friends I met let me in. Over time, I was constantly entering to that account, talking with virtual toxic friends and getting apart from real life. Little by little I used to masturbate 3 or 4 times by week, no matter when, no matter the place I was, I usually used to do it in my bunk bed, who on top of me my brother sleeps, waiting until 12 or 1 AM until my parents are also asleep so I can open my facebook or my gallery, where I had a lot of gross stuff, or Twitter, or Tumblr; and masturbating, talking with more toxic people, and more stuff nowadays just give me shame to confess.

I was thinking about to prohibit my future son to enter to internet, but doing that would just feed his curiosity; instead I would teach him all the places of internet and the risks he can find in some places. I will get his confidence so he can show me every new thing he could find and I can suggest him what to do.


----------



## GlassesPB (Sep 22, 2018)

[QUOTE = "ItsBrou, post: 6118157, member: 108411"] Así que te lo diré.

Cuando tenía 13 años, busqué deliberadamente el arte furry gay.

La única cosa consistente que vi fue que cada sitio tenía una subgalería con una advertencia.

Ahora, siendo el chico malo que era en ese entonces, puedes imaginar lo que hice clic en Furnation / VCL o con el sitio extraño y extraño que vi en webrings de los 90.

Nunca impedirá que los adolescentes accedan al contenido para adultos si realmente lo desean. Todo lo que puedes hacer es cubrir tu trasero como artista. [/ QUOTE]

wow even in the 90's this problem was present? Don't mind,  but is just that I am surprised you could find that stuff even before


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Sep 22, 2018)

I know that underage people are going to be in NSFW areas no matter what, its just that when minors are involved (at least from what ive seen on discord) people think its ok. Most adults dont care or publicly allowed minors in NSFW areas, not worrying about any legal ramifications that could happen. I have seen discord servers ran by 15 and 16 year olds (the owner of it) have public and active NSFW, and not one adult there gave a shit, despite it violating TOS and being highly illegal. 
To be honest, I have reported it to no avail, and I know if I ever go and say for them to stop doing that, they will tell me to right to fuck off because I used be in NSFW when I was a minor. (I was like, 17 or so when I first got on discord, im 19 now) 

Again, i know its impossible to stop every minor from going on NSFW, but as an adult and a functioning member of society, it is your responsibility to at the very least, tell them its wrong and they should stop allowing the minors into NSFW, or telling minors who run that NSFW to stop. If they dont, it does not hurt to report it to whatever reporting service the platform has. 

I heard from a friend that furry IRL discord has a secondary discord ran by minors, because they cant get into the main NSFW. I have not gotten into it because well.. legal reasons and I dont wanna risk it (my friend was in it, is a mod for furry IRL). Honestly, the thought of it existing is kinda disturbing and troubling because well... its just creepy imagining a bunch of 14-17 year olds sharing porn and.. god knows what else in there.


----------



## GlassesPB (Sep 23, 2018)

Battle Foxxo said:


> I know that underage people are going to be in NSFW areas no matter what, its just that when minors are involved (at least from what ive seen on discord) people think its ok. Most adults dont care or publicly allowed minors in NSFW areas, not worrying about any legal ramifications that could happen. I have seen discord servers ran by 15 and 16 year olds (the owner of it) have public and active NSFW, and not one adult there gave a shit, despite it violating TOS and being highly illegal.
> To be honest, I have reported it to no avail, and I know if I ever go and say for them to stop doing that, they will tell me to right to fuck off because I used be in NSFW when I was a minor. (I was like, 17 or so when I first got on discord, im 19 now)
> 
> Again, i know its impossible to stop every minor from going on NSFW, but as an adult and a functioning member of society, it is your responsibility to at the very least, tell them its wrong and they should stop allowing the minors into NSFW, or telling minors who run that NSFW to stop. If they dont, it does not hurt to report it to whatever reporting service the platform has.
> ...



sexting and toxic friendships


----------



## PercyD (Sep 23, 2018)

GlassesPB said:


> sexting and toxic friendships


Frankly, when you're a kid, you don't really have as much access to quality relationships beyond proximity. So it's hard to have conversations about whats healthy and whats not. It's a lot of the reason why minors in NSFW spaces is not okay. You don't even have the experience to make informed choices. Most of whatever happens is an unhealthy powerplay.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 23, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Yes. It might help people report content. I guess some people probably don't realise there is a report function unless it's in their face like 'Hello I am the report function'.


When I'm up to my neck in tiddies I didn't ask for, I shouldnt have to go through so many steps to report something.


----------

